# Panacur versus Safeguard....



## ksj0225 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there a difference???

I'm using it off lapel for my dogs (per my vet's instructions as we have a specific worm can't for the life of me remember which one it was...thinking it was whipworm...)

We used panacur per his instructions last time... put it seems that safequard is the same and is cheaper?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

It's the same drug, not sure if there are different strengths of panacur.
Safeguard is 10%.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 4, 2011)

yep its the same and we've used it for our dogs. did they tell you to give it to the dog for 3 days in a row? 

as Roll said, be sure to make sure the % is the same. i think panacur can also be used with other animals (horses??) and the % will change your dosage. there is a beagle site on the web somewhere that has a great explanation and how to dose. 

good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2011)

I was told by my vet to use the 10% safeguard at 1cc per 10# of dog, 3 days in a row.


----------



## ksj0225 (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you guys use the paste or liquid...  We've done both... Trying to decide which to go with next time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 4, 2011)

I much prefer liquid. I can weigh my animals and give an exact dose then. Plus it is so much easier with the dosing syringe. Not sure if it is true but supposedly the med may not be evenly distributed through the paste.


----------

